# Senior in high school



## bcfd1025 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a question about taking the nremt test. I'm a senior in high school and I just completed my emt-b class and passed everything including my skills test. My question is can I take my nremt test now even though I haven't graduated high school yet? I also live in kentucky if that helps. Thanks


----------



## medic417 (Feb 15, 2009)

Call the NR and get a proper answer.  I know at one time in Texas 17 year olds could take the test but could not be certified until 18.  But again times and policies change, so call the NR and Kentuckys EMS agency.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2009)

as long as you are 18 you're fine


----------



## Aidey (Feb 15, 2009)

I believe that NREMT requires that you be 18 when you test for EMT B. So as long as you are 18 you should be ok. NREMTs website doesn't specify if you need your HS diploma or not to test.


----------



## silver (Feb 15, 2009)

does your state test through the NREMT itself, instead of their own state test?


----------



## bcfd1025 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ky requires you to complete skills then the NR test. So if I pass the test I should only have to send a copy of my diaploma to the NR?


----------



## Aidey (Feb 15, 2009)

You should ask your instructor. In some states the practicals required for that state don't meet the NREMTs requirements for practicals. There is also an application you have to fill out for NREMT and such before you are cleared to test.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 15, 2009)

Kentucky EMS Student Checklist (PDF)

CHECKLIST FOR NEW KY STUDENTS
Within 10 days after the starting date of the course, please submit the following items in addition to the Course Notification Report and Course Summary Roster:
1. EMT Initial Certification Application
2. $10.00 Fee (Certified Check or Money Order)
3. Statewide criminal background check from all states of residency from previous 5 years
4. Driver’s License
5. High School Diploma, High School Transcripts with Graduation Date, or GED Certificate

Within 2 weeks following the ending date of the class, please submit the following items in addition to the Course Summary Report and Course Summary Roster:
1. EMT Student Testing Eligibility Form
2. $25.00 Fee (Certified Check or Money Order)
3. CPR Card
4. HIV/AIDS Class Certificate
5. Practical Skill Results
6. Verified Practical Skills with NREMT

*It looks as though you may need your high school diploma in order to become an EMT. *I hope that helps.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 15, 2009)

It says nothing about taking the NREMT-B. It is than possible to take the NREMT test and than must wait for the HS diploma to be recognized by the state.


----------



## bcfd1025 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to let everyone know I took the NREMT on Feb. 18, 2009 and found out today I passed!


----------



## Phatso (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats man.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats!  Now go get a job


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder why you need a driver's license, to be an EMT?


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 19, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> I wonder why you need a driver's license, to be an EMT?



Because, in a lot of area, an EMT is a driver for a Medic.  Or, where I work, your partner would probably convince a medic to help them kill you if they had to drive all the time.


****Qualification, no, no one I work with is actually homicidal as far as I know, it's trying to make a point.


----------

